# New to backcountry



## earthNRG (Oct 24, 2003)

Being a student, I have little money for resort skiing. Besides, some of the best days I've had at the resort pales in comparison to the few backcountry experiences I've had. At any rate, I'm new to the backcountry and looking for people to show me the ropes and keep me company. Guess the company thing goes both ways. While on a mountian SAR team I received ample avalanche training, but have had little to no real experience. At the resorts I tend to stick to the hardest runs I can find, so terrain shouldn't be an issue. I can hold my own in most terrain situations, but am not good enough to compete in extream competitions. For first-aid, I've been trained as a first responder, but my certification has lapsed. Again, no real experiance, just training. Guess for the most part I've been pretty lucky to have not needed my training.

Anyway, any takers? Anyone want to teach some fresh blood? How about just some ideas as to what I need in gear. Anything helps. See ya on the mountian.


----------

